# CMS für Bildergalerie und Texte



## SeeSharpNewBee (13. April 2006)

Hi,

ich suche ein CMS für eine Bildergalerie und für Texte. Ich habe mir schon einige Beiträge durchgelesen aber nur so riesen CMS gefunden wie Mambo oder Typo. Es soll nichts großartiges sein, als Beispiel habe ich bei einem Bekannten etwas gesehen, es heißt "Change on Klick", das hat mich sehr angesprochen, jedoch kostet es im Jahr 300 € und das will ich nicht wirklich bezahlen, jetzt suche ich etwas auf OpenSource Basis. Es soll nur möglich sein, das mehrere Benutzer per Passwort Bilder uploaden können, die dann angezeigt werden und etwas dazu geschrieben werden kann. Danke!


----------



## forsterm (13. April 2006)

Hallo,
wie wäre es denn mit dem hier?

mfg
forsterm


----------



## Nooe (12. Mai 2006)

Versuchen mit Website Baker - websitebaker.org


----------

